# If I Had To Chose Only Three....



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

If you could only chose three animals, what would they be? Only three. You can have as many as you want, but only of those three animals. This is a hard one. Tell us if you could do it in REAL LIFE after you are done choosing.

Here's mine!
1. Chickens
2. Goats
3. Ducks

I WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO DO IT!!! I WANT MANY MORE!

Now let's go EXTREME! If you had to choose the breeds, which would they be. You can only choose one.

Here's mine!
1. BOs
2. Nubians
3. Ancona

What is all the breeds you want?
1. BOs, BRs, Silkies, EEs, Hamburgs and many more.
2. Nubians, Nigerian Dwarf goat and other, but can't remember. 
3. Fawn and White Runner, Ancona, Cayuga and once again many more. I can't seem to remember any of them!  

P.S
If you fill out the poll chose a IICE and a WYBA.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm up for the challenge. 

What three different species of animals I'd keep:


GOATS!!
Cows
Dogs

I'd be able to do it. I want to live in another country when I'm done with college and so I'll have to get rid of all/most of my animals anyway.

Breeds:


This is so hard. But I'd say Lamancha.
Normande!
I haven't actually had one, but I'd probably choose the Boykin Spaniel 

The breeds I want:

Golden Guernsey, Kiko, Jamnapari , that's all I can think of for now
Milking Shorthorn, Red Dutch Belted, purebred Normande (we just have Normande crosses right now), Randall, British White, & more...
Great Dane, German Shepherd, maybe a Vizsla


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 8, 2017)

And what do WYBA and IICE stand for?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> What three different species of animals I'd keep:
> 
> ...


That's sad. I wouldn't be able to do it! Nice!!!  Thanks for playing/ joining!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> And what do WYBA and IICE stand for?


WYBA stands for, "Would You Be Able" and IICE stands for, "Is It Challenging Enough"  I probably should have been more clear, sorry.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 8, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> WYBA stands for, "Would You Be Able" and IICE stands for, "Is It Challenging Enough"  I probably should have been more clear, sorry.



Haha, that's fine. I guessed right with WYBA, but couldn't think what IICE stood for. Thanks!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

You're welcome!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2017)

No! ATM I have horses, ducks, chickens, dogs, and sheep.

@Goatgirl47 I admire the Normande cattle. Have only seen pictures, never in person. Normande cows are the leading dairy cow in Columbia. Columbia has the largest population of Normandes, after France where they originated. Post pics of your cows!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jul 8, 2017)

Okay @Baymule, if you insist...

We have two Normande cross cows right now, but are going to buy some Normande semen sometime soon for the next crop of calves. 
First up is Sasha, she is half Normande half Jersey, bred to an Ayrshire bull (I think), and due to calve in the beginning of next year if I remember correctly.
Lily, who is Sasha's calf from last year, is 1/2 Red Angus, 1/4 Jersey and 1/4 Normande. She is 1 year old.

Sasha


(far right in pic below)

And Lily

@BunnyBoxHop - my deepest apologies for changing the subject of your thread!


----------



## LocoYokel (Jul 8, 2017)

How fun! ...and NO I could never do it!

My keepers would be:
  1. rabbits
  2. chickens
  3. horses

Breeds:
  1. Flemish Giant
  2. Pekin
  3. Haflinger 

Breeds I want:
  1. All of 'em
  2. All of 'em
  3. All of 'em

As soon as I win the Lottery I am going to get me a big place and raise heritage breeds of every kind of critter I can find!  With that daydream in mind I will now go out and clean my tiny coop!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> Okay @Baymule, if you insist...
> 
> We have two Normande cross cows right now, but are going to buy some Normande semen sometime soon for the next crop of calves.
> First up is Sasha, she is half Normande half Jersey, bred to an Ayrshire bull (I think), and due to calf in the beginning of next year if I remember correctly.
> ...


Apology excepted!  I love your pictures!!!  I was happy to see them! 



Baymule said:


> No! ATM I have horses, ducks, chickens, dogs, and sheep.
> 
> @Goatgirl47 I admire the Normande cattle. Have only seen pictures, never in person. Normande cows are the leading dairy cow in Columbia. Columbia has the largest population of Normandes, after France where they originated. Post pics of your cows!


I see you wouldn't be able to do it.  Cool!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> How fun! ...and NO I could never do it!
> 
> My keepers would be:
> 1. rabbits
> ...


 I love your dream!  I wouldn'tbe able to do it either. I want a horse!  I never heard of that breed. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

I want a Haflinger! You have a very pretty horse, if you own one.  I think you do.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey guys check this out! 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/cutest-foal-contest-ends-august-1st-2017.36414/


----------



## RacehorsesRock (Dec 9, 2017)

Animals to own:
Horse
Dog
Cow

Breeds:
Thoroughbred
German Shepherd
Hereford


----------

